# mp3 missing channel



## jazznfusion (Jun 6, 2011)

i have a sansa fuze 8 gb mp3 player currently connected to a pioneer deh-p2900MP via the aux connecter with a simple audio cable. i am NOT getting all channels, however. all the speakers and the amp is working but im missing something somewhere, guitar parts are extremely low, etc. i also have a small outdoor mp3 docking station that i use with the same simple audio connector and it works fine. what am i missing here... and is there a better way to connect this mp3 player to my receiver in my car to maximize sound quality..... thanks!!!

jazz


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi jazznfusion and welcome to TSF :wave:

I'm not familiar with your particular setup, but when I hooked my PC to my stereo-system, I had a similar problem with 1 channel being all but nonexistent. I discovered that, where the mini-jack plug went into the PC, the plug itself had a very slight 'misalignment' in the 2 moulded plastic halves, as well as a slight ridge of swarf along the join.

A quick trim with a sharp craft-knife removed the excess plastic, allowing the plug to seat itself properly in the socket and make all the necessary signal-contacts.

I hope it helps :wink:


----------

